# Avery templates with Photoshop?



## 4score (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I was trying to download Avery label 22826 (arched wine label). All I see is a Word doc file and not a Photoshop template. Does anyone know how I can get this template that is compatible with Photoshop? Thanks


----------



## DBAKER (Jun 9, 2014)

I use that label sometimes. Just go to avery.com , set up an account. Then you can make your label using their on line design. It works well and I use their on line storage. The labels are costly and right now I am looking into some other way of doing it but still using their on line design. Good luck, let me know if you find something good.

denny


----------



## HillPeople (Jun 9, 2014)

IMHO it's easiest to download the .doc label template and compose your label in photoshop using the size of the label less 10% as picture size. Then save it as a .tiff or .jpg and insert it into the label template.


----------



## 4score (Jun 9, 2014)

DBAKER said:


> I use that label sometimes. Just go to avery.com , set up an account. Then you can make your label using their on line design. It works well and I use their on line storage. The labels are costly and right now I am looking into some other way of doing it but still using their on line design. Good luck, let me know if you find something good.
> 
> denny



It's just that I'm comfortable in Photoshop and I was surprised there wasn't a photoshop version of the template to work with.


----------



## 4score (Jun 9, 2014)

HillPeople said:


> IMHO it's easiest to download the .doc label template and compose your label in photoshop using the size of the label less 10% as picture size. Then save it as a .tiff or .jpg and insert it into the label template.



I thought of that, but the template isn't just a easy rectangle to easily translate myself into Photoshop. I guess it can be approximated. Thanks.


----------



## bkisel (Jun 9, 2014)

DBAKER said:


> I use that label sometimes. Just go to avery.com , set up an account. Then you can make your label using their on line design. It works well and I use their on line storage. The labels are costly and right now I am looking into some other way of doing it but still using their on line design. Good luck, let me know if you find something good.
> 
> denny



denny, I just print Avery label out using a regular ink jet printer and paper - 4 to a page. I spray the page with a "fixit" to add some protection and texture and when dry in a few minutes cut the labels off the page. 

I guess it is pretty costly doing labels this way but I only label bottles leaving the house.


----------



## DBAKER (Jun 9, 2014)

bkisel said:


> denny, I just print Avery label out using a regular ink jet printer and paper - 4 to a page. I spray the page with a "fixit" to add some protection and texture and when dry in a few minutes cut the labels off the page.
> 
> I guess it is pretty costly doing labels this way but I only label bottles leaving the house.



Is the "fixit" water proof ? and what type of adhesive do you use ? Thanks

denny


----------



## bkisel (Jun 9, 2014)

DBAKER said:


> Is the "fixit" water proof ? and what type of adhesive do you use ? Thanks
> 
> denny



The more coats of "fixit" you use the more water resistant the label will be. I've never tried to get them water proof.

Any clear acrylic spray should do. I use one of the Krylon products.

I use Elmer's X-treme glue stick as my adhesive.


----------



## DBAKER (Jun 10, 2014)

bkisel said:


> The more coats of "fixit" you use the more water resistant the label will be. I've never tried to get them water proof.
> 
> Any clear acrylic spray should do. I use one of the Krylon products.
> 
> I use Elmer's X-treme glue stick as my adhesive.



Thanks alot ! I am going to try this. later denny


----------

